
Understanding scam victims: seven principles for systems security. [pdf] - stakent
http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/techreports/UCAM-CL-TR-754.pdf
======
stakent
Found on Schneier on Security blog
[http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2009/11/the_psychology...](http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2009/11/the_psychology_4.html)

